# Gute PC-Lautsprecher



## BPM1 (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich suche euren Rat 
bin grad auf der suche nach einem guten 2.0 Lautsprechersystem. Ich spiele gelegentlich ein paar PC-Spiele vorwiegend Rollenspiele.
Zudem werde ich mit meinem Bildschirm auch etwas Fernsehen und DVD's ansehen, das aber eher selten (vlt 1 Mal die Woche). Da sollten die Boxen auch nicht ganz aufgeben  Aber da ich eh wenig TV sehe liegt das Hauptaugenmerk auf PC Spiele und Musik hoeren.
Alles in allem moechte ich gut durschnittliche Boxen. Mein Budget liegt zwischen 40-70€. Ich weiß ich kann hier keine Wunder erwarten, moechte mir aber keine 20€ Boxen kaufen ^^

Ich habe mir schon die “Creative Labs Gigaworks T20“ angesehen, aber anscheinend haben diese fast keinen Mitteltonbereich, welcher in meinem Fall glaube ich doch sehr wichtig ist, oder?

Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp 

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2013)

Wenn die nicht zu groß sind, dann würd ich diese nehmen: Samson Media ONE 3A  sind zwar 79€, aber auch mit Versand - allerdings brauchst Du da noch ein Anschlusskabel, falls Du keines hast. So eines in der Art: The Sssnake YRK-2030 Y-Audiokabel sind 3m. 1,5m kosten 40 Cent weniger.

Oder die hier, wenn dir die Samson doch zu teuer sind: Behringer MS16 Aktivlautsprecher


----------



## SoftLight (21. Juni 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z523-...TF8&qid=1371843239&sr=1-2&keywords=Logitech+Z


Die hier hab ich und ich muss sagen, für meine 40qm...locker.  Sound ist echt überraschend gut, dadurch, dass die Boxen auch nach hinten an die Wand schallen und in den Raum zurückwerfen.
Den Bass hab ich ungefair auf 50-60% Laufen, weil sonst unser komplettes Haus mithören kann


----------



## Zappaesk (21. Juni 2013)

Hm, er frägt nach nem guten Stereosystem (ausdrücklich 2.0) und du empfiehlst ein 2.1 System von Logitech? 

Herb hat schon ganz recht mit dem was er da empfiehlt. Mag sein, dass es noch einige wenige wirkliche Alternativen gibt, aber das sollte schon passen! Wunder kann man allerdings bei dem Budget keine erwarten, dass ist dir aber sicher bewusst!

Ich würde ja wie immer Selbstbau empfehlen, aber das ist für das Budget einfach nicht drin.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Juni 2013)

SoftLight  schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z523-2-1-PC-Lautsprechersystem-schwarz/dp/B002H3EY3W/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1371843239&sr=1-2&keywords=Logitech+Z
> 
> Die hier hab ich und ich muss sagen, für meine 40qm...locker.  Sound ist echt überraschend gut, dadurch, dass die Boxen auch nach hinten an die Wand schallen und in den Raum zurückwerfen.
> Den Bass hab ich ungefair auf 50-60% Laufen, weil sonst unser komplettes Haus mithören kann



Ja, der sub ist gemeingefaerlich 

Ganz ok sind auch jene: http://geizhals.de/hercules-xps-2-0-60-dj-set-4780691-a822425.html


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juni 2013)

Oder die hier:


Logitech LS21 2.1 Stereo PC-Lautsprechersystem: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

2.0 möchte der TE, die LS21 gehen ja nicht mehr tiefer das wäre dann das Grammophon vom ollen Edison. Die Edifier R1600T-plus oder Microlab B 77 könnten ev. noch was sein wenn zb die Samson Media nicht zusagen sollten


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Juni 2013)

Thema in das richtige Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## Bier (22. Juni 2013)

SoftLight  schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Z523-...TF8&qid=1371843239&sr=1-2&keywords=Logitech+Z
> 
> 
> Die hier hab ich und ich muss sagen, für meine 40qm...locker.  Sound ist echt überraschend gut, dadurch, dass die Boxen auch nach hinten an die Wand schallen und in den Raum zurückwerfen.
> Den Bass hab ich ungefair auf 50-60% Laufen, weil sonst unser komplettes Haus mithören kann


 Die hab ich mal selber ne Woche ertragen müssen.
Im Urlaub fürs Hotelzimmer. 
Wenn man absolut Null Anspruch hat kann man die bestimmt irgendwie zum nebenherhören benutzen.
Mehr aber auch nicht und erst recht nicht bei dem Preis!
Wie die für 40m² reichen sollen ist mir aber schleierhaft.
Zumal die mit steigender Lautstärke auch nicht grad sauberer spielen.


----------



## BPM1 (23. Juni 2013)

Oha so viel auswahl ^^

Also erstmal Danke fuer eure Antworten.

Die Hercules XPS 2.0  und die Edifier
R1600T-plus. Die Samson und Microlab passen bei mir nedan den Schreibtisch ^^

Welche wuerdet ihr nehmen ?
Oder doch vlt andere

Greez

BPM1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2013)

Ich würde versuchen Platz zu schaffen, es gibt ja die Möglichkeit sich mit Regalen oder Ständern zu behelfen. Ich würde eher zu den Samson greifen und erst mit etwas Abstand die Microlab / Edifier nehmen


----------



## BPM1 (23. Juni 2013)

Platz is genug da, ich meinte eher optisch 

Aber wenn die Samson so gut sind dann werd ich die nehmen, so schlimm sind sie garned 

Gibts noch bessere wie die Samson, fuer einen ähnlichen preis ?


----------



## Zappaesk (23. Juni 2013)

Besser, schlechter... Ist schwer zu sagen, zum einen weil die Geschmäcker nun mal verschieden sind und weil halt vermutlich niemand hier einen kompletten Marktüberblick über dieses Segment inkl. eigener Tests hat.

Boxen muss man im Zweifelsfall immer selbst anhören und zwar in den eigenen 4 Wänden!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2013)

Was wäre denn max. drin an Talern zum verplempern? Aber ich glaube nicht das 10 - 20 Taler einen Unterschied bringen der sich gravierend bemerkbar macht


----------



## BPM1 (23. Juni 2013)

Ja die Samson sind eigendlich schon die obere Grenze. Wenn ihr aber jetzt sagt das es einen super Preis-Leistungstipp gibt fuer 120€ gibt dann muesst ich halt nochmal drueber schlafen.

Ich moechte schon ein Stueck Qualität kaufen 
(Fuer mein Budget) ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2013)

Dann vielleicht eher die Samson Media One 4a oder diese Behringer MS20


----------



## BPM1 (24. Juni 2013)

Wo liegt den der Unterschied ziwschen den als erstes geposteten Samson und den Samson Media One 4a ?


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2013)

Die 4a hat nen 4" Tiefmitteltöner statt nem 3", 5W mehr Ausgangsleistung und kostet 20€ pro Box mehr.

D.h. die kleinere ist eben ein wenig kleiner und hat durch den kleineren Tiefmitteltöner etwas weniger Pegelreserven und vlt. einen Tick weniger Bass (wobei das reine Mutmaßung sind).


----------



## BPM1 (24. Juni 2013)

Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis auf die 4a.
Das Zimmer hat 15 qm

Und ist fuer die 3a, 4a oder sogar 5a eine Soundkarte notwendig ?

Danke euch


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2013)

Das ist schwer zu sagen ohne die Boxen im Vergleich gehört zu haben. Dazu muss man deine konkrete Aufstellungssituation auch berücksichtigen. 

Bei sehr geringen Hörabständen sind kleinere Membranen tendenziell im Vorteil, weil die nicht so stark bündeln und dadurch die Abbildung besser bzw. in einem größeren Bereich gut ist. 

Eben bei solch geringen Hörabständen spielt der mutmaßliche Dynamikvorteil einer größeren Membran keine so große Rolle, da man ja ohnehin direkt an den Boxen sitzt und deswegen diese schon bei geringen Pegeln recht laut wirken.

Dazu kommt, dass z.B. die Platzierung auf einem Schreibtisch (der dann ja gerne auch direkt an der Wand steht) den Bass und den Grundton verstärkt. Die Lautsprecher für diesen Einsatzzweck sollten von daher idealerweise in diesem Bereich ein wenig zurückhaltung üben, damit es nicht zuviel wird und das Klangbild dicklich. Ob und wenn ja welcher der beiden (oder drei) Lautsprecher so abgestimmt sind weiß ich aber nicht...

Im Endeffekt hilft nur ausprobieren, sowohl mit der Aufstellung, als auch mit den Boxen. D.h. probehören und dann entscheiden. Ich würde mal tippen, dass die Kleinen ausreichend sind, hab die aber auch noch nicht selbst gehört.

Eine Soka ist im Übrigen überall gleich nötig. Die bringt schon nochmal einen qualitativen Schub, die Unterschiede der Boxen sind aber sicher auch Onboard zu hören.


----------



## BPM1 (24. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank fuer eine Antwort.

Was kostet den eine Soundkarte, und brauch ich die wirklich ? Da komm ich ganz schnell ueber meion budget drueber, was ich eigendlich nicht ueberschreiten wollte ^^


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2013)

Du kannst auch ohne Soka starten und später eine nachrüsten.


----------



## BPM1 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich will eigendlich garkeine SoKA ^^

Merkt man den unterschied arg, und macht es dann uberhaupt sinn so viel geld fuer Boxen auszugeben ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2013)

Nur rein mit den Boxen ist eine Soundkarte nicht zwingend nötig


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2013)

Ja, den Unterschied merkt man arg und nein, du gibst nicht viel Geld für Boxen aus 

Eine Investition in Boxen macht wesentlich mehr Sinn als eine in z.B. eine Grafikkarte. Diese ist nach 2-3 Jahren veraltet und muss ersetzt werden (zumindest, wenn man entsprechende Spiele spielt). Boxen oder auch Kopfhörer veralten wesentlich langsamer und können bei entsprechender Pflege mehrere Jahrzehnte ihren Dienst tun! Insofern ist eine Investition in Boxen erheblich sinnvoller weil nachhaltiger.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (24. Juni 2013)

Eben, darum würde ich in diesem Fall lieber gebrauchte Vintage Boxen kaufen. Beispielsweise schöne Arcus (Tm Serie).


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2013)

Und mit was soll er die Dinger betreiben? Bei dem Budget ist kein Geld für einen Verstärker drin. Abgesehen davon sind z.B. zumindest die Arcus TMs die ich kenne definitiv ungeeignet für ne Schreibtischaufstellung und Nahfeldbedingungen.


----------



## BPM1 (24. Juni 2013)

Das ich mich mit meinem Budget eher am unteren Ende befinde weiß ich.

Da ich aber nur gelegentlich Spiele und TV sehe, benötige ich keine extrem guten Bässe oder sehr gute Hoehen. 

Ich will halt kein Mist kaufen. Das zimmer hat nur 15qm und ich bin halt auch kein musiker oder DJ. Vlt habt ihr ja ne idee. Oder liege ich bei den Samson media one 3a ganz gut fuer meinen Nutzen.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2013)

Ich würde die Samson Dinger nicht kaufen, aber mein Anspruch ist auch erheblich höher als der deine. Bestell dir die Dinger doch mal und probiere sie aus. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann schickst du die eben wieder zurück. Wenn du magst, kannst du auch noch ähnliche Boxen zum Vergleich dazu bestellen. Dann siehst du was dir gefällt - das ist nämlich das wichtigste!

Momentan ist es so, wie wenn man einem Blinden Farben beschreiben muss - dass geht nicht. Deswegen solltest du zum Sehenden (Hörenden) werden und mal schauen was es für das Geld gibt.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (24. Juni 2013)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Und mit was soll er die Dinger betreiben? Bei dem Budget ist kein Geld für einen Verstärker drin. Abgesehen davon sind z.B. zumindest die Arcus TMs die ich kenne definitiv ungeeignet für ne Schreibtischaufstellung und Nahfeldbedingungen.


 
Die TM sind für den Schreibtisch wirklich absolut ungeeignet, aber beschallen einen Raum wunderbar, ohne das ein Sub nötig wäre. 


Für den Schreibtisch wäre sowas wie die Telefunken Tl 500 gut ( Wandmontage möglich). Oder JBl Xe-1.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2013)

Etwas mehr zu investieren ist nie verkehrt. 
Irgendwo hat jeder seine Grenze beim Preis und zaubern kann keiner außer den Preis in den Himmel zu treiben ( was ja nicht Sinn ist ).


----------



## BPM1 (24. Juni 2013)

@ Dr bakterius: Welche Boxen wuerdest du mir nochmal empfehlen, fuer mich als gelegenheitsnutzer.

@all: benoetige ich bei den media one 3a auch eine sound karte und wenn ja was wuerde die den kosten ?


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2013)

Na die Telefunken sind dann doch schon ziemlich alt. Bei so alten Boxen wäre ich skeptisch, zum einen weil die Sicken der 70er nicht mehr unbedingt voll funktionsfähig sein müssen (wenn sie es sind, dann für wie lange noch), zum anderen weil - auch wenn man das Gegenteil wieder liest - eine 40 Jahre alte Box eben nicht ihren DM Preis von damals heute in Euro neu wert wäre. Die Entwicklung geht auch bei LS weiter und das ist unüberhörbar. Das heißt nicht, dass die Boxen automatisch nichts mehr taugen, aber da wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. 
Der Frequenzschrieb der telefunken ist dann auch nicht direkt eine dicke Empfehlung für den Schreibtisch. Zwar ist der Bass zurückhaltend, aber eben auch nur, weil er schnell ganz weg ist...

Die JBL dagegen waren ja schon zu Lebzeiten nix besonderes... Da würde ich kein geld für ausgeben wollen.

Abgesehen davon sind die Tipps unbrauchbar, weil das Budget einfach keinen Verstärker zusätzlich zu den Boxen hergibt...



BPM1 schrieb:


> @all: benoetige ich bei den media one 3a auch eine sound karte und wenn ja was wuerde die den kosten ?


 
Liest du auch was geschrieben wird?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (24. Juni 2013)

> Die JBL dagegen waren ja schon zu Lebzeiten nix besonderes... Da würde ich kein geld für ausgeben wollen.


Die Dinger kosten gebraucht zwischen 20 und 30€, dafür kann man die auf jeden Fall kaufen und einen Scythe Bay Amp dazu stecken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2013)

Ich würde wenn der Geldbeutel es zuläßt die Behringer MS20 nehmen, da wäre die Soundkarte sogar wirklich überflüssig. Ansonsten bleibst du bei den erstgenannten Samson


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Dinger kosten gebraucht zwischen 20 und 30€, dafür kann man die auf jeden Fall kaufen und einen Scythe Bay Amp dazu stecken.


 
Na aber besser als die bisherigen Vorschläge sind die aber wohl eher auch nicht.


----------



## BPM1 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich habe aufmerksam mitgelesen. 
Wollte halt wissen, wenn ich mir die Samson oder behringer kaufe und keine soundkarte habe ob die dann genauso gut sind wie so 40€ teile.

Ich brauch keine 80€ boxen wenn die nur mit soundkarte richtig potential haben.


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Juni 2013)

Das Potential steigt natürlich mit ner Soka, aber das heißt nicht, dass die ohne nicht ebenfalls schon ein gewisses Potential haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2013)

Upps falscher Thread


----------



## BPM1 (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich mir jetz die media one 3a kaufe benoetige ich da diese kabel ( erster post des thread) oder?

So bei mir ist es der Fall das ich ja die Boxen an den PC anschließe. Da ich zusätzlich noch den Receiver  an den Monitor stecke, muss ich ja rein theoretisch jedesmal die Boxen an den Receiver umstecken um beim Fernsehen auch Ton zu haben. Kann ich irgendwie die Boxen an den PC und an den Receiver anschließen um mir das umstöpseln zu sparen ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2013)

Jepp das 3,5 Klinke auf Cinch Kabel bräuchtest du dort. Ich weis ja nicht was dort als Receiver dran soll, aber da könnte man den Boxen so ein Verteilerkabel ( 2 x ) stecken


----------



## BPM1 (24. Juni 2013)

Was meinst du damit das du nicht weißt was als receiver drann soll ?


Ich bräuchte die Boxen halt fuer Sound vom PC (spiele, musik) und receiver (monitor wird auch alss TV genutzt)

Oder hab ich da nen denkfehler drinn, muss ich die Boxen wo anders anschließen ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2013)

Nö einen Denkfehler nicht nur ich weis halt nicht was du als Receiver für den TV Ersatz hast und was dieser für Anschlüsse bietet. Poste doch mal die Bezeichnung von dem Ding oder mal ein Bild. Oder meinst du einfach so etwas wie eine TV Karte?


----------



## BPM1 (24. Juni 2013)

Ne is schon n receiver 
Ich poste ihn wenn ich daheim bin oke


----------



## Darkseth (24. Juni 2013)

BPM1 schrieb:


> Ich habe aufmerksam mitgelesen.
> Wollte halt wissen, wenn ich mir die Samson oder behringer kaufe und keine soundkarte habe ob die dann genauso gut sind wie so 40€ teile.
> 
> Ich brauch keine 80€ boxen wenn die nur mit soundkarte richtig potential haben.


 Keine sorge. Meine alten Samson Resolv A8 (250-299€ das Paar) klangen für mich am Onboard fast identisch wie an einer 60€ xonar DX. DIe unterschiede waren (habs aber nur sehr kurz probiert bei 1-2 songs) wirklich sehr gering.
Das hängt natürlich auch vom onboard ab. Auch bei 250€ stereo Boxen kann es sein, dass du zur soundkarte nahezu keinen Unterschied hörst, wenn du nen GUTEN Onboard hast (Ich hab nen ALC 888, und ALC 889a soll mitunter der beste sein). Bei 8 jahre alten Mainboards, wo der onboard deutlich schlechter ist, da hörst du nen deutlichen unterschied.
Aber prinzipiell solltest du keine bedenken haben. Selbst 200-500€ Lautsprecher sollten am Onboard noch ne ganze ecke besser klingen, als 100€ Lautsprecher an ner 100€ Soundkarte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2013)

BPM1 schrieb:


> Ne is schon n receiver
> Ich poste ihn wenn ich daheim bin oke



Mach das, oder wenn du es im Kopf hast wie die mit den Boxen verbunden waren reicht es auch schon.


----------



## BPM1 (25. Juni 2013)

Die vorherigen Boxen waren nicht mit dem Receiver verbunden. Hatte den Receiver nur am TV Gerät. Die genaue Modellnummer des Receivers poste ich heute Abend.


----------



## BPM1 (26. Juni 2013)

So also der Receiver ist ein Kathrein Receiver.
Modellnummer: UFS 651si/sw


----------

